# Any Bottles From Towns Or Cities That No Longer Exist Or Are Now Ghost Towns



## ArmyDigger (Jun 7, 2021)

Just curious to any pieces from yalls collections from towns or cities that no longer are on the map anymore or places that used to be thriving back in the day and are now dead or sparsly populated. Or if theres any bottles from these types of places your looking for.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> Just curious to any pieces from yalls collections from towns or cities that no longer are on the map anymore or places that used to be thriving back in the day and are now dead or sparsly populated. Or if theres any bottles from these types of places your looking for.


I wish, I do have some from towns that were renamed but no ghost town bottles. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 7, 2021)

Here is one from the ghost town (swallowed by the Mississippi river) of Bayou Sara, Louisiana.


----------



## RCO (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm pretty sure that I don't have any , Ontario does have some ghost towns although I can't really think of any bottles off hand . 

do have a couple bottles from Cobalt Ontario , its in northern Ontario was a silver mining boom town around 1910's but maybe a couple 1000 now but its still on the map not sure if that's what you meant 

flipped thru the Ontario bottle book but nothing really jumped out to me that's now totally off the map but once had a bottler 

but considering the size of Canada I'm sure there is a couple out there


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 7, 2021)

"Or if theres any bottles from these types of places your looking for."

Yeah, I'm looking for Bodie California Bottles & Delray Michigan Bottles. LEON.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jun 7, 2021)

I have a slick Bodie bottle, found there during a visit in 2009 in the bank of a dry stream bed, just where you would expect to find bottles.  Sure wish it was embossed.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 8, 2021)

Mauch Chunk PA bottles show up on here with some frequency.   That's now Jim Thorpe PA.    And I've seen a couple of Yerba Buena CA bottles, much more familiar as San Francisco.  Not exactly ghost towns or out of existence, but definitely names you won't find on the map anymore.

Jim G


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Here is one from the ghost town (swallowed by the Mississippi river) of Bayou Sara, Louisiana.


I saw you responded to this thread and I was right, you did not disappoint!   Love the hutch and am always drawn to the mug based ones for some reason. Thanks for the pictures nhpharm.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> Mauch Chunk PA bottles show up on here with some frequency.   That's now Jim Thorpe PA.    And I've seen a couple of Yerba Buena CA bottles, much more familiar as San Francisco.  Not exactly ghost towns or out of existence, but definitely names you won't find on the map anymore.
> 
> Jim G


I have a Union Hill NJ hutch. That town existed in Hudson County from 1864 til June 1st 1925 when it merged with West Hoboken to form Union City.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 8, 2021)

Well, not sure if it counts, but in the small town next to where I live(Brodhead, 1500 people, as of 2019), there was a dairy called Houston Dairy(at one point called Houston & Poynter). My elderly next door neighbor worked there as a teenager and, 20+ years ago, had a lot of the bottles in his backyard before I moved here. Someone came and dug them all up at one point, and I cannot find one anywhere. The dairy buried thousands of them, but that area was made a subdivision many years ago, so most are probably destroyed. The original sign from the dairy sold for $300+ on eBay a few years ago, but no bottles at all. It is no. 1 on my list of bottles to find.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 9, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Here is one from the ghost town (swallowed by the Mississippi river) of Bayou Sara, Louisiana.



That's a nice hutch.  I saw a picture years ago of a black glass sealed whiskey from Bayou Sarah.


----------



## LalaGirl (Jun 17, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Here is one from the ghost town (swallowed by the Mississippi river) of Bayou Sara, Louisiana.


Very cool!


----------

